# Non-Mozartean Classical era opera



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

What operas do you enjoy outside of the realm of Mozart for Classical era opera? I love Mozart's operas, and with my very successful venture into Haydn (Armida, a true pleasure!) I'm interested in what other operas in this time period you all enjoy. 

What other Haydn operas top the list to listen to? Salieri, Gluck, are these worthy? Any others?


----------



## SilenceIsGolden (May 5, 2013)

Gluck is so immensely underrated. _Orfeo ed Euridice_ and _Iphigenie en Tauride_ are first-rate works.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I have just attended a performance of Gluck's "Alceste" in Madrid. I think you can also enjoy this one. This performance is fine:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Second the Gluck. Great operas.
Iphigenie, Alceste and Orfeo are must gets.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Itullian said:


> Second the Gluck. Great operas.
> Iphigenie, Alceste and Orfeo are must gets.


Oh yeah, Itullian.

These too:


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Tommaso Traetta, along with Niccolo Jommelli, was almost as important as Gluck to the development from baroque opera.









_Antigona_ is a very powerful opera but the only one i've heard of his as classical era opera seems very under-recorded. I haven't heard a full Jommelli opera. Aside from Harnoncourt's _Armida_ the other Haydn operas I have heard I thought were pretty bad, cheesy court entertainment for the Esterházy's with little of the drama of his masses. Other important works I think are worth hearing from the small pool of recorded operas of that era include: *Giovanni Paisiello* - _La serva padrona_, *Johann Christian Bach* - _La Clemenza di Scipione_ and Luigi Cherubini's masterpiece _Medea_.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Haydn's take on Orlando is lovely - *Orlando paladino*.

if you like the light side of Mozart, try Cimarosa. I find his stuff fluffy but delightful. He wrote loads, mostly comedies. Here's three very catchy ones:

*Il matrimonio segreto*
*Il pittor parigino*
*Il ritorno di Don Calandrino*


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I can recommend Ferdinando Paër's _Leonora_ -- this 1979 recording has recently been reissued in CD format:










It's essentially the same story as Beethoven's _Fidelio_, but with a musical style that's closer to that of Mozart. There is also a recording of excepts from Paër's opera, _Sofonisba_, available, as well as a recording of his oratorio, _Il Santo Sepolcro_.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, there is the obvious - Beethoven's Fidelio. Beethoven was classical era, and Fidelio is a great opera. The Klemperer recording, I believe, still remains the standard.

As for other, I believe Bellini was also classical era - his works include Norma, I Puritani, and La Sonnambula. Rossini, as well, I believe is classical - there is his Barber of Seville.

I am not as familiar with the Italians, though.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh, I was under the impression that Bel Canto was categorized seperately.....but nevertheless I did download Bellini's set of operas so I'll be able explore plenty there 

And Fidelio is in my collection but unlistened to for about two years. time to give it another go!

And I found that Orlando by Haydn is at the local library so I'll grab that after my doctor's appointment tomorrow


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Gluck ALCESTE / Madrid - March 07, 2014:


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

Not sure if Manfroce's Ecuba can be considered a "classical era" opera but I've just seen it is integral on youtube the Cosenza 1991 performance (which I didn't even known existed, only ever heard the Savona staging).


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

It seems to be an under-represented stage of opera development. Certainly Mozart wasn't the only composer moving away from the rigidity of Baroque Opera (which I do enjoy on its own terms). 

I've managed to find some very enjoyable operas by a few composers (many on Naxos) breaking into the newer forms, including Grétry (French, lighter style), Mayr (German, but mostly in italian), Martin I Soler (the most Mozartian), Paisiello, Spontini (later style closer to Cherubini and Paer), Salieri and Sacchini. I feel it is an area worth exploring if you can deal with festival recordings with younger artists--the Met won't be showcasing these operas anytime soon--and rough packaging often sans libretto. At least you don't have to know your Tasso inside and out to follow the synopsis.


----------

